# patera



## pixilina

Hola 
Querría saber como se dice esta palabra en francés, refiriendome a las pateras que vienen de Africa.
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Hélas, nous appelons leurs occupants des "boat-people"....et leurs bateaux , nous parlons d'embarcations de fortune


----------



## lpfr

No estoy completamente de acuerdo con Joseph. He mirado algunos artículos y el término utilizado es "embarcaciónes", pero no de fortuna. Se trata de verdaderas barcas de pesca y no de balsas, o cosas similares. Incluso una buena parte de esas barcas han sido construidas especialmente para ese viaje en astilleros tradicionales de Mauritania o Senegal. Tampoco creo que se les llame "boat-people", que era el término utilizado para los emigrantes de Viet-Nam.
  Por cierto que, aunque le término utilizado sea "patera", no se trata de pateras, ya que estas tienen el fondo plano y que las embarcaciones utilizadas por los inmigrantes no lo tienen así.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola Ipfr :

Puede que tengas razón, no soy especialista.

Sin embargo, como las pateras no llegan a las costas francesas, no creo que tengamos  palabras especiales y nos valemos de las que tuvimos anteriormente. Si boat-people se refiere al Vietnam, ¿ por qué inventar otra al cambiar de países? 

En cuanto a las barcas construidas especialmente en Mauritania, dudo que sean yates ....Los que organizan estos viajes no lo hacen por filantropía, que yo sepa.

Siendo este foro una oportunidad de intercambiar pareceres, esperemos otras respuestas de gente más al tanto.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sé que no nos va a ayudar a encontrar una traducción .
Por curiosidad lean este hilo en el foro Sólo español:
Cayucos y pateras

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

josepbadalona said:


> En cuanto a las barcas construidas especialmente en Mauritania, dudo que sean yates ....Los que organizan estos viajes no lo hacen por filantropía, que yo sepa.


 
  No pretendo que los inmigrantes de los cuales hablamos sean ricos gringos. Ni que los organizadores sean filántropos. No sont yates y todos las hemos visto en la televisión. Lo que digo es que no se trata de embarcaciones de fortuna sino de barcas de pesca. Muchas de estas barcas son construidas especialmente para ese viaje e incluso los astilleros locales no abastecen la demanda. Lo que entiendo como embarcaciones de fortuna son, por ejemplo, las balsas hechas con cámaras de camión, que los cubanos utilizaban hace un tiempo para escaparse hacia Florida. No se pueden comparar los dos tipos de embarcaciones. Si lo haces corres el riesgo de llamar yates las embarcaciones de África
  En el lazo que da Cíntia, dicen, justamente que esas embarcaciones son más bien "cayucos".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En España, se habla de "pateras" para los inmigrantes del Magreb y de cayucos para los de Mauritania y Senegal.
Se habla de "boat-people" cuando son barcos grandes y/o de origen
asiático.
En Francia, utilizan "bateaux de pêche", embarcations (de fortune"), pirogues,.. 
Cuando poner  "cayucos"  es entre comillas ya que no es habitual utilizar esa palabra.


----------



## pacobabel

En cuanto a la propuesta de Iglesia para los barcos grandes, en mi vida escuché ni leí (y leo la prensa diariamente) la expresión "boat-people" para los barcos grandes cargados de inmigrantes.
Juraría que en esos casos los informativos no hablan más que de "embarcaciones".
Cortésmente,
p.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
He oído hablar de "Boat People" cuando en la televisión francesa comentaban
las llegadas de barcos grandes a las costas de Italia. Supongo que por contraste con los cayucos/pateras, más pequeños.

Boat People (barcos y personas) se utiliza para hablar de personas que huyen de su país (antes por razones políticas),  ahora, también económicas, en embarcaciones de fortuna. Se divulgó  hacia 1976  con la salida masiva de personas  para huir del régimen comunista de Hanoi.


----------



## gustave

Entro en el debate.
Sí diría que las pateras son embarcations de fortune ya que, aunque esten bien construidas, contienen mucho más gente de lo normal y no siempre llegan a su destino. Al salir de África, no son de fortuna, pero al llegar a Canarias sí.
A lo mejor, llegaremos pronto a llamarlas "patères".
En cuanto a boat people, verdad que refiere tanto a los éxodos políticos masivos de Indochina (u otros) que no suena mucho en este caso.
Pero, no es la cuestión del hilo.


----------



## yserien

Si piragua es la traducción de pirogue me temo que no tiene nada que ver con cayuco ; la primera tiene capacidad para dos o tres personas ; yo más bien coincido con los que dicen que son barcos de pesca adaptados para la ocasión.


----------



## Idiomático

*patera* f. Barca de poco calado. ¤ Particularmente, la utilizada por los inmigrantes magrebíes para cruzar el estrecho de Gibraltar y entrar ilegalmente en España.

He copiado arriba la definición de "patera" que figura en el Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner.  En vista de la especificidad del vocablo, me parece más sensato no traducirlo al francés sino ponerlo entre comillas en el texto traducido y agregarle una explicación.  La alternativa sería llamarle simplemente "embarcation".


----------



## lillaspana

estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Idiomático. Además la palabra "patera" ya está utilizada en textos francófonos, como por ejemplos en los grandes periódicos marroquíes escritos en francés (también lo he encontrado en un artículo del periódico francés L'Humanité). Así que no veo ningún problema para emplearla (y añades una nota para estar seguro que las personas entenderán).


----------



## breochao

Todo esto está muy bien, pero ¿cómo se dice en francés?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Aparentemente no se dice (como ya indicó lillaspana en el post 13).
Ver este hilo.
Ver también los resultados Google a la búsqueda: "embarcations+migration clandestine"

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A propósito de las pateras, creo que en la prensa francesa escrita y hablada se ha usado y se usa todo tipo de términos, desde la propia palabra *patera* entrecomillada o no, hasta *embarcations*, de fortuna o no, pasando por *cayucos* e incluso por *barcas*. 
No obstante, estoy de acuerdo en que embarcation parece lo más adecuado.


----------



## breochao

Vale Cintia y Víctor. Le acabo de preguntar a un amigo francés y, en efecto, se ha quedado en blanco sin saber que contestarme. Por lo que parece el término no es muy conocido, o al menos no tanto como en España, donde casi todo el mundo conoce la palabra “patera”. Pues nada creo me quedo con estas dos

  - des embarcations (de fortune)
  - des  pateras

  Gracias.


----------



## nonoti

Por favor. ¿Alguien puede decirme cómo se dice "patera" (embarcación) en francés?. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## lyli13

Bonjour, 
J'essaie de traduire ce morceau de phrase: " Los que no tenemos necesidad de subirnos, desesperados, a la patera de la emigracion, sentimos sin embargo el impulso irreversible de conocer mundo." Je l'ai compris ainsi: Ceux parmi nous qui n'ont pas besoin de monter, désespérés sur le bateau de l'émigration , éprouvent cependant l'impulsion irréversible de connaître le monde. Le problème que j'ai concerne ce que j'ai souligné. Apparemment il serait possible de mieux traduire ainsi " de monter, désespérés, sur le sabot de l'émigration", mais je ne connais pas cette expression avec le mot sabot. Si vous savez mieux que moi, je vous remercie par avance!


----------



## Paquita

sabot ou rafiot ?http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rafiot


----------



## lyli13

:/ sabot apparemment : http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/patera


----------



## Paquita

lyli13 said:


> :/ sabot apparemment : patera - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com



En effet... mais il faut tout lire : il est bien dit "*maladie *du sabot" et si tu cherches sur la RAE Spanish Definition from RAE - WordReference.com:


> (De  _pata_1).
> *1. *f. *Enfermedad* de la  pezuña de los ovinos que obliga a recortársela y se atribuye a excesiva humedad  de la dehesa en que pastan.
> 
> 
> *patera2.*
> (Quizá  del lat. _patĕra_,  pátera).
> *1. *f. Embarcación pequeña,  de fondo plano, sin quilla.


----------



## jprr

De par ses dimensions, la patera est le plus souvent ce qu'on apelle une barcasse 
ça ressemble aussi à une pinasse, mais l'emploi est plus localisé.

EDIT: sauf contexte bien particulier, ces deux mots ont un sens péjoratif - embarcation en mauvais état, ou inadaptée au programme de navigation.


----------



## Paquita

On m'a signalé par messagerie privée que "sabot" est aussi un "mauvais bateau"


> *D. −* _P. métaph., fam._ *1.* Mauvais bateau. _Il a fallu monter dans le sabot, quitter la France, et mettre la mer entre moi et M. Rodolphe_ (Sue, _Myst. Paris_, t. 8, 1843, p. 258). _Escartefigue,_ envieux: _Je  trouve tout de même un peu fort qu'on fasse un discours pour ce bateau  et jamais pour les autres.     César: Tu voudrais peut-être une  cérémonie à chaque voyage de ton sabot?_ (Pagnol, _Marius_, 1931, iv, 1, p. 206). CNRTL



Le mot que tu proposes semble donc possible, mais je ne le connaissais pas et ne peux t'en dire plus.

Je proposais "rafiot" parce que :


> *B. −* _Péj._, _fam._     Vieux ou mauvais navire, de piètre apparence, qui ne tient pas la mer. _D CNRTL_


----------



## lyli13

Merci beaucoup!


----------

